# Thinking about starting competition



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say go for it. Go in with an aditude of just having fun when you do go to a shoot and it will help a ton


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I know ill be a little bit behind because of equipment. I have thin carbon arrows w/ blazers, a wrist release, short stabilizer. would hunter freestyle be good?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With your setup I would shoot hunter class


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I looked at the rules and i think it is perfect for what i have


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I cant believe no one else has replied!


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

with your set up shoot the hunter class because the free style class turns a lot of newbies away from the sport because in freestyle its the top archers doing what they do thats how i found out the i needed to practice lots and be consistent to be able to shoot good i know that in 2 years of competition i started out in hunter class and moved up to freestyle once i was more familular with it i began to do really good but it took a lot of commitment and endless hours spent at the range. may you arrows flue true.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the best advice I have is to get a great coach. I know that that has helped me. 

Practice at distances that are farther than you are going to have to shoot. This will make your standard distances a bit easier. 

Make sure your equipment is set up well. I'm not saying that you have to go get a $2000 set up, or spend a week paper tuning, but make sure it is timed well, your arrows are all fletched properly, etc. 

I found this an interesting article. 

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/Getting back into the game.pdf

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I think the best advice I have is to get a great coach. I know that that has helped me.
> 
> Practice at distances that are farther than you are going to have to shoot. This will make your standard distances a bit easier.
> 
> Make sure your equipment is set up well. I'm not saying that you have to go get a $2000 set up, or spend a week paper tuning, but make sure it is timed well, your arrows are all fletched properly, etc.



The problem with getting a good coach is the cost. When i first started there were two coaches at the archery club that helped a ton. After I moved away from Alaska, I haven't gotten a coach. I have spent many many hours working on getting form and release down (I used to and will start again shooting 100-200+ arrows a night in my basement to keep in shape). 

The good coaches around here run $100 an hour, which is more than I'm willing to spend for a coach.

Have your bow tuned, get the cams timed, make sure the strings are good and then shoot away. I would shoot at 10yds and at 20yds. At ten yards work on form and your release, at twenty yards works on shooting a strong shot.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Why wouldn't you shoot youth class? The key is a lot of practice. The best practice is shooting on a 3D range when you are practicing. Shooting at bags won't help you much for 3D. You need to be in the woods shooting at 3D targets and praticing your range estimation skills. With your set up it looks like you won't have any leeway in terms of yardages.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Today I have shot maybe 30 or so 3 arrow groups ranging from 10 to 30 yards. I like doing this right now my groups average 5 inches. If i get time i will shoot a scored flight tommorrow.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What yardage would you be shooting for your class?Another tip to inprove your shooting is to shoot at long range for practice. If your shooring at bags shoot 50 yards and further and if you are practicing on the 3D range shoot from the farthest stake or from even further away and then when you are at a shoot everything will be a chip shot.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well make sure u practice close to everyday from 20-50 yards, second work up the time to buy new equipment if needed for better accuracy, third make sure u go to have fun and dont get angry or upset on some bad shots because that can ruin the whole day for u and u wont be able to shot as good. the points listed above are dead on also. the last thing is make sure u have good form as well and that will increase your accuracy to


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont shoot 3-d mainly because I dont know of anywhere close. I will shoot regular target archery at 20 yards.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> I dont shoot 3-d mainly because I dont know of anywhere close. I will shoot regular target archery at 20 yards.


For indoor archery, consistency is key. That is the case for everything, but it is especially important in indoor. Everything has to be the same from shot to shot. That is really what indoor archery is all about.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> For indoor archery, consistency is key. That is the case for everything, but it is especially important in indoor. Everything has to be the same from shot to shot. That is really what indoor archery is all about.


yep, you have to be very consistent for indoor archery. When you start out, don't worry too much about the scores until you are used to shooting indoor.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My main problem is steadying my aim.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You probably need a better stabilizer for indoor. I know that a heavier stabilizer helps me hold steadier.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hunter has a limit of 12".


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

just take your time and take one deep breath and hope you do good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Hunter has a limit of 12".


I would look into a b-stinger sport hunter in 10" with 8 or 11 oz on the end


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

allyk_watkins said:


> just take your time and take one deep breath and hope you do good.


That happens ALOT.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Something else that really steadies your aim is to pull through the shot.

It works best with a hand held release, but you can do it just as good with a wrist strap. Take your finger and hook it around the trigger, and don't move it. Then, when you get aimed, start to pull with your back muscle. You should notice your pin steady up, and the release should go off with a surprise. This is how you are supposed to shoot, and I think your scores will go up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Something else that really steadies your aim is to pull through the shot.
> 
> It works best with a hand held release, but you can do it just as good with a wrist strap. Take your finger and hook it around the trigger, and don't move it. Then, when you get aimed, start to pull with your back muscle. You should notice your pin steady up, and the release should go off with a surprise. This is how you are supposed to shoot, and I think your scores will go up.


Make sure you set the trigger heavy and keep your finger away from the trigger until you are at full draw. 

If you are going to get serious about competition, you will want to go to a back tension release.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont think ill get a BT release until im good with a wrist release.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You will be able to shoot better with a strap release after shooting BT release


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

what would be a good cheap BT release?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would look for a good used one in the classifieds. From what I have heard the best learner BT release is the carter evo or evo+


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats the difference between bt and thumb release?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Whats the difference between bt and thumb release?


A thumb release uses the thumb to trigger the release. There is a trigger that you pull with your thumb.

A BT release has no trigger and is fired of pulling your shoulderblades together


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> I know ill be a little bit behind because of equipment. I have thin carbon arrows w/ blazers, a wrist release, short stabilizer. would hunter freestyle be good?


iam in the same boat
got the money from 4-h steers saved up for any setup i want but i got to get my priorities straight


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I would look for a good used one in the classifieds. From what I have heard the best learner BT release is the carter evo or evo+


The evolution is a good release to learn with. But, if you can't afford one, you don't need to go spending money on it. You can do just fine with a trigger, if you use it right. 

And like I said, get a good coach. I can't stress it enough. Join a JOAD club if that is all you can do, just make sure you have good instruction to your shooting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With the release he has, he can't set it heavy(if its like the truefire that my cousin ahs that I have played with andyway), so its hard to shoot good with BT when the release trips too soon. You are right that he doesn't need a BT release, but if he is going to get serious he will want to get a BT or a handheld release.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Right now Im saving for a genesis for NASP


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

okay.... definetally get a BT. it made me a much better of a shot..... but definetally get one with a saftey on it to start out with.... like an evo+. i shoot one and love it... i also shoot a hinge. but dont get a Genesis.... its not a bow your looking for nor a good quality bow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

It is the required bow for NASP


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in a NASP program at my school. We have limited equipment, so i bought a genesis bow. I would say that unless you have to have one for your program, to save the money. Its nice to have my own, but I shoot alot and its a nice bow to work on form with


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I want one because its my main form of competiton and it gives me more practice time.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh okay.... but after NASP get a nice target bow..... and some nice target equipment to go along with the bow.... you wont regret it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I think ill do NASP all four years of HS and maybe then work on regular competition.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

by the time your outta HS you should have a job to save up for that awesome target setup....  i know i will.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Exactly and then I could drive to the competition.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha yeah... target is definetly fun to shoot. i shoot a B-stinger.. 12 in with an 11 oz weight... its so steady. look into 1


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the release is the biggest problem right now.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

if your looking for a release, look for a tru ball hinge.... just make sure not to punch yourself


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

It wont be until september until I buy something.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

then look for a better wrist strap release with a pressure adjuster.... like a tru ball


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I mean i wont have any money.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got added to Wicked 1 Strings youth staff. gonna order some strings once my Genesis comes in.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

congrats man on makin the position


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks. they look to be good strings and i will get them colored to match the bow.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

nice.... congrates


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa. I haven't been in here much lately but slow down.

You do not need a back tension release to shoot good. Sure, if you are going to do just indoor its the best choice because it is the most consistent style of shooting.

But shoot in the wind or on moving targets and your better off throwing the arrow at the target. 

What you need is practice. Not just practice in you backyard by yourself. You need to be out there shooting with the top shooters in your town to become a good shooter. To become a great shooter you need to take an hour or two every day for shooting time. 

I've been reading a book called Outliers and if you want to become a master at something, it takes an average of 10 000 hours of practice to get there. That includes all the top computer programmers, pianists, you name it. 

10 000 hours is a rediculous amount of time to devote to shooting arrows. so I suggest you aim for 1/2 of practice every day. That means shooting arrows for 1/2 hour not playing around with your sights or anything.

Thats really whats going to help you shoot better and enable you to shoot competively.

I shoot hunter class too by the way, but I've also shot recurve and open. Its not the equiptment in many cases a target rig does more harm than good- excluding indoor spots and FITA.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm going to give my opinion on each statement here. Some of it I totally agree with, and others I don't. Here it goes, and again, this is my opinion about your opinion:




Jared Les said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. I haven't been in here much lately but slow down.
> 
> You do not need a back tension release to shoot good. This is Absolutely right! Shoot what ever you shoot best with. I have seen too many good shooters with a trigger to know that you have to shoot a back tension.
> 
> ...


So, there it is. Good luck, and good shooting to you!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

About the indoor shooting. BT is definatley the most popular style of release for the pros at Vegas. Some of them shoot trigger and get perfect scores, but not nearly as consistently as the guys who shoot BT.

The wind- when there are gusts that are blowing your pin from the back of the 3D target to the front... you better know how to punch a BT release if you want to get it in there. 

That is not my opinion but rather my findings from shooting both BT and trigger, and also from observing people trying to use their back tension release in the wind. It's not bad when you have a steady wind, but that is rarely the case. They try to punch their BT release and end up jerking their bow. Or they try to set it off how they normally do and a gust of wind hits them and the arrow is blown off target.


I will, however, respect your opinions.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

on the days i do practice I try to go until i cant hold steady because my arms been worn out.


----------



## GetItUpOrDie (Aug 24, 2008)

Start off by shooting at 20 yards indoors and keep score on a vegas target as if it were a tournament. Take the bow out of the case, shoot two practice ends, then start scoring. I disagree with shooting further to practice. Shoot 20 yards, and do everything as if it were the real thing. That being said, there is no way to re-create the pressure of an indoor archery tournament. Any Joe Blow can shoot in his/her basement and shoot X's. Although yes, this is how you gotta start, you still can't practice tournament shooting in any better way than shooting a tournament. Compete in local tournaments, and learn the format and get used to shooting under a little pressure. Mental game becomes a big issue in competitive indoor archery. Such books as "Zen in the art of archery" and Larry Wise's book should both be read, as both include a TON of information which will be helpful in tournaments. You need to learn to shoot by pulling through the shot (back tension) if you aren't already. Learn some breathing techniques, etc... 

But before any of this is even really able to get started, you gotta have your form down. Get some archery lessons from a good coach.








^^ and as far as "learning to punch in the wind"...get that thought out of your head, trust me. There is never any need to punch a trigger. Ever. You can still pull through the shot, but you need to learn to pull through the shot faster, and get the release off when you want it. You can still execute a good shot by setting your thumb on that trigger a little tighter, and yielding on your index finger as you keep that positive tension against the back wall of the bow. The release will go off when you want. You just gotta focus on what you wanna hit, and glue your eyes to it.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

GetItUpOrDie said:


> Start off by shooting at 20 yards indoors and keep score on a vegas target as if it were a tournament. Take the bow out of the case, shoot two practice ends, then start scoring. I disagree with shooting further to practice. Shoot 20 yards, and do everything as if it were the real thing. That being said, there is no way to re-create the pressure of an indoor archery tournament. Any Joe Blow can shoot in his/her basement and shoot X's. Although yes, this is how you gotta start, you still can't practice tournament shooting in any better way than shooting a tournament. Compete in local tournaments, and learn the format and get used to shooting under a little pressure. Mental game becomes a big issue in competitive indoor archery. Such books as "Zen in the art of archery" and Larry Wise's book should both be read, as both include a TON of information which will be helpful in tournaments. You need to learn to shoot by pulling through the shot (back tension) if you aren't already. Learn some breathing techniques, etc...
> 
> But before any of this is even really able to get started, you gotta have your form down. Get some archery lessons from a good coach.
> 
> ...


I was talking about BT releases in the wind. THe way to punch a BT release is to crank on it and that doesn't work. It is extremely difficult to command it while shooting it like you are supposed to.

Thats where triggers win. You can squeeze them or you can pull them. Just don't punch them.


----------



## GetItUpOrDie (Aug 24, 2008)

Exactly, so just don't shoot a hinge outside. Very few will show up to an outdoor tournament with a hinge release.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

GetItUpOrDie said:


> Exactly, so just don't shoot a hinge outside. Very few will show up to an outdoor tournament with a hinge release.


:thumbs_up 

Deitmar Tillus shoots a Short n Sweet S2 for FITA.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I think im gonna stay away from BT and shoot thumb.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Good choice. Back tension take a long time to learn anyway.

Spot-Hogg makes some good releases, so does Carter, TRU Ball, ect.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Right now im trying to focus on NASP. shot above 40 alot today.


----------



## GetItUpOrDie (Aug 24, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> Deitmar Tillus shoots a Short n Sweet S2 for FITA.


Are you or any body else in here Dietmar Trillus? It works for him. Out of the hundreds of pros that will show up, he will be one of the few that use one. Key word being _a few._


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

GetItUpOrDie said:


> Are you or any body else in here Dietmar Trillus? It works for him. Out of the hundreds of pros that will show up, he will be one of the few that use one. Key word being _a few._


No but I wish I was. Just pointing out that a wrist strap release can be used to break world records, so it shouldn't be thrown in the "hunting gear only pile" without any thought.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I get your point, Jared. But, there is a reason that most competitive archers shoot with a hand-held release. It is just so much easier to use and more comfortable- for most. If a wrist strap is more comfortable, that is great. But, you do need to try a hand held, because you might find you like it better.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Like i Said guys Im just gonna focus on NASP for the next four years.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

we get that... but still try to shoot one with your other bow..... look how far my hinge has taken me....


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I will when i get some money.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

alrite! good to hear!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Pros,top shooters, average joes, who shoot thumb activated releases shoot them with "back tension"

shooting whatever release you shoot should be done with "backtension"

lets face it...if your not shooting with back tension your setting yourself up for target panic problem...i know very few who dont suffer from one form or another of TP and they shoot wrist strap releases.

backtension being if you shoot a hinge or thumb activated release..should be shot with backtension..learn it and learn it correctly and watch your scores go up.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

All I know is practicing with my hunting bow has made my scores go up in NASP. I rarely shot below 40 today.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Pros,top shooters, average joes, who shoot thumb activated releases shoot them with "back tension"
> 
> shooting whatever release you shoot should be done with "backtension"
> 
> ...


very well said said dad.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Pros,top shooters, average joes, who shoot thumb activated releases shoot them with "back tension"
> 
> shooting whatever release you shoot should be done with "backtension"
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm going to order in a Friday Night Delight because I shoot thumb more consistently than wrist strap. 

With a wrist strap, when you're on(assuming your a good shot to begin with), you are going to be right up there with the best guys, but if you get excited and start getting jumpy on that trigger, things are going to fall apart.


----------

